
Why create a facebook app now? - iamyoohoo

======
rkabir
Free advertising. Even if you just get your friends to add your app to try it
out - that gets broadcast to all of their friends who look at the news feed
(I'd guess that few people don't). And if any of their friends are bored and
happen to try out your application, then it keeps rippling out.

The trick of course, is to build something compelling. The platform will only
mature with time, and the really compelling applications - that aren't just
profile-based applications, or aren't heavily rooted in a site off of Facebook
- haven't been built yet.

That's where you come in :)

------
iamyoohoo
Why create a facebook application now given that there are thousands out there
already and facebook has created lots of restrictions preventing the viral
growth that the earlier apps experienced. Even the new ones like the one
released by Yahoo only have 5000 users.

It may have made sense in the beginning - Can anyone see any benefit of this
now? or is it just hype ?

------
bluishgreen
Lets think about it like this, what happed when Microsoft released an OS and
restricted the App developers, gave them hell. Well they wrote a new OS right.
So when facebook doesn't go to bed with the app developers .. ummm, I am just
wonderin out loud.

~~~
iamyoohoo
Well - its not really about facebook. They are also responding to their users
telling them to stop apps and that its spamming them.

But as a company, why would you create an app now if at all? Whats the
business benefit if any ?

~~~
ordersup
traffic and service recognition with a very focused market group. facebook's
valuations, as inflated as they may be, could hold some truth based on the
market they have targeted themselves into.

